# Injured fish today.



## Warpig (Mar 6, 2010)

At feeding time this morning all was well... I looked in the tank several times during the day today too and all was well.. at nighttime feeding before lights out I noticed one of my Yellow Tail Damsels was missing. He didn't come to the surface for food when I opened the tops like they ALL ALWAYS do. I was concerned... Immediately I looked in the sump... not there... then I looked in the overflows... not there either. While checking one of the overflows I saw a flash of blue in the corner of my eye. There he was. Pinned between a large piece of live rock and the glass side of the tank... He couldn't move... But it didn't look like the rock fell on him but he swam into a tight spot between the glass and rock that he couldn't get through and then got stuck and could not get out... I carefully reached into the tank and pulled the rock away from the glass. He fell to the bottom of the tank and swam behind a rock to hide... I did the nightly feeding and he came out but was pretty beat up and didn't eat but watched the others go at it. I noticed he has a large white scrape on his side and a few black spots that look like bruises. He seemed to be having a little trouble swimming straight and had difficulty moving his left pectoral fin. I let the others finish eating and then immediately turned out the lights to cause them all to hide in the rocks like they do every time it's lights out. I figured a little "rest time" would be good for him. I had to go out for a few hours and when I got home I carefully looked into the rocks through the glass in the moonlights and tried to find him. I actually found him hiding near the front of the live rock in a little nook. He seems to be doing alright so far. I will check on him in the morning again. I didn't want to attempt to net him and move him out of the tank... I figured he had a rough enough day. I'm still wet behind the ears with all this stuff and this is the first emergency I've had. is there anything I should have done or could do later to help him out that wont stress him out more? Any suggestions...

Nick


----------



## Warpig (Mar 6, 2010)

It looks like the injured fish is going to pull through. battered but doing much better this morning. Swimming around like nothing happened. Still scraped up and bruised but swimming like normal and back to his normal feisty self.  Feeding aggressively and none of the others have been picking on him that i have witnessed so far.


----------



## Warpig (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm happy to report my Yellow Tail Blue Damsel that wedged himself between a rock and the glass a few weeks ago in the process of trying to kill himself and getting all banged up has made a complete recovery. I can not even tell which of the five Yellow Tails he is anymore.


----------



## Blabomb (Jan 30, 2011)

I am very glad your fish has made a recovery! Poor little guy :-(


----------

